# Is this air compressor worth it?



## Biggredd (Feb 13, 2007)

This is my first post.:thumbsup:

I've been wanting an air compressor for a while now. Unfortunately, I'm temporarily unemployed. I noticed an ad for an air compressor at big lots (which I know is not the best place for reliability) for $65, normally $130.00. Brand is Pro-source. It is a 1.5 peak hp - 2 gallon air compressor. I can't seem to find any specs on it short of going into the store. Do you think this would good enough to use most common air tools such as air hammer, air ratchet, air paint gun, etc? I'm looking for an all purpose air compressor and the price will allow me to buy one just for the heck of having one.

Thanks.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome!!

That's a small compressor for those jobs
Without the actual CFM specs it's hard to say for sure
Cubic Feet per Minute is the air it can actually put out, and all the tools have what they need listed
Your compressor needs to put out more than the tool needs

If I had to make an estimate, I'd say it might be fine for a nail gun for little jobs (trim), and may even do OK for short bursts on an impact hammer or ratchet
But it would not be up for a decent sized job, or providing enough air to utilize those tools to their fullest (not enough torque)
It would be very frustrating to use it with an impact hammer even on lug nuts
There's no way it'd be able to power a spray gun or sander

So, I don't think it's an all-around compressor
But it may suit some purposes
The best way is to figure what tools you'll most likely be using, find their air usage, then find a compressor that puts out more than what they need
And you don't want to buy a compressor that doesn't list the specs


----------



## Biggredd (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll probably pass then. Home depot had an awesome one with full tools for like $280. I think it was a 6 gallon and claimed to be rated for all of the tools.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

you can find nice used ones locally for that price, that will suit your jobs. harbor freight has a lot of cheap air tools... and i mean cheap in every sense... quality and price! 

checkout craigslist.com, local classifieds, even ebay locally might have something. I got one for $50 a few years back, I don't remember the specs but it runs my brad nailer, air ratchets and stuff, not too bad.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Biggredd said:


> I'll probably pass then. Home depot had an awesome one with full tools for like $280. I think it was a 6 gallon and claimed to be rated for all of the tools.


 
If you are referring to the Porter Cable with (2) Finishing nail guns....that HD sells....then:

That is a nice set up. We have about 5 compressors and roughly 40 nail guns. One set up we STILL use is that Porter Cable set that we also purchased from HD. 
That set included the 'red' pancake compressor, 18g Brad nailer and 16g finish nailer.....

GREAT SET...We still use that set on some of our jobs today....
(I use a different compressor , but I keep those 2 Porter Cable nail guns in my truck) 

.... The compressor is with another guy on our crew (with a senco nail gun set)... All those Porter Cable tools from that set... still function flawlessly after 5 years of heavy, sometimes, abusive use.....


----------



## Biggredd (Feb 13, 2007)

I actually think I misquoted. It's more like a 26 gallon tank and came with a full set of air tools but no nailer that I can recall. I think this is it:

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccggaddkegimklkcgelceffdfgidglo.0&MID=9876


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

A compressor with a 2 gallon tank is fine for small tools such as a trim nailer. I have one that works great for that. It won't supply more than 10 seconds of power for my air ratchet or grinder though.


----------



## tvlfleming (Feb 4, 2007)

26 Gallon is good size, I have a standup 30 gal. 5 hp, you still want to look at cfm. Mine will run impact gun and air ratchet but does eventually fall behind. But it is good for most jobs once in a while have to wait a minute for air to build back up.


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi, 
in general, 2 gallon tank compressors dont have high CFM values. Air guns, air ratchets, sanders, etc, all require some fairly higher air flows.
a decent online reference, which explains it all, is 
www.aircompressorsdirect.com. they describe typical air devices air requirments, and the compressor type suited to feed them. 
You can also go to big lots web page and look up that compressor maybe.

good luck hunting...
joe


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 2, 2007)

For WIW, the air requirements of PC framing nailer are .082 Cubic Feet per Shot. Multiple that by say 20(number of shots per minute you plan to fire) to figure out the CFM requirements of a air compressor. The brad nailers use between 0.389 -.0464 CFPS. So for a framing nailer to fire 20 shots per minute at .082, you need a compressor that can handle 1.64 CFM between the range of 70-120 psi. Most people use the CFM rating at 90 psi as the standard. So the 2.6 cfm at 90 psi rating of most pancake compressors can handle a framing nailer. If you fire more than 30 shots per minute, get a bigger compressor. Most air guns use around 4-6 cfm at 90 psi. A air hammer can use around 3-4 cfm at 90 psi. Air rachets use between 2.5 and above depending on size. Don't buy a compressor before you get the tools. Check the CFM requirement of the biggest tool you plan to buy and get a compressor that will work that tool.


----------



## Blkvette78 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the same air compressor. mine doesnt build pressure. I would be willing to sell the top half of mine for parts for yours.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is 2 1/2 years old


----------

